# I broke my hydrometer and I'm glad~!



## wines just fine (Oct 6, 2009)

I managed to break my hydrometer yesterday. Today I went in to my local BoP and picked up a new one. 

What a difference! the new one is WAY easier to read.

I suggest that if any newbies are having trouble reading their hydrometer, it might not be you, look around for a new one.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 6, 2009)

I use a thermohydrometer. It has a thermometer on the bottom and hydro on top so you can dual purpose all at once.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ive broke 2 this year. so I buy cheap ones


----------



## Luc (Oct 7, 2009)

Consider a refractometer !!!

You will need only a drop of juice and reading is instant
and when you have the right one it is temperature corrected !!!

I bought one 2 years ago and now wondered why I did
not do so earlier. Worth every cent.

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 7, 2009)

A thermo-hydro-meterre-fractometer with a multi spectrum bi-lateral-alcohol-reading-thang is what yo need other than that, its just pasin er around wine.!!

Guess if you want to play in Texas, gotta have a fiddle in the band. Or one of those fancy wine measurin thangs! i just mostly look, that tells me!


----------



## MN-winer (Oct 7, 2009)

I got one of these wine starter kit Hydrometer's and its nearly impossible to get readings readings like I hear others getting - like 1.015. I don't see how someone can get readings that accurate. I can get within .01 but thats it. Maybe I need a new one, but at my LHBS they all look alike? Any suggestions on what to look for?


----------



## non-grapenut (Oct 7, 2009)

MN-winer said:


> I got one of these wine starter kit Hydrometer's and its nearly impossible to get readings readings like I hear others getting - like 1.015. I don't see how someone can get readings that accurate. I can get within .01 but thats it. Maybe I need a new one, but at my LHBS they all look alike? Any suggestions on what to look for?



Yeah! I feel your pain. It's like--tilting your head to one side, squinting one eye closed, tongue on cheek, hoping you don't have too much of a buzz going due to sampling/measuring sg in multiple batches..those lines are not made for far-sighted people.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 7, 2009)

non-grapenut said:


> Yeah! I feel your pain. It's like--tilting your head to one side, squinting one eye closed, tongue on cheek, hoping you don't have too much of a buzz going due to sampling/measuring sg in multiple batches..those lines are not made for far-sighted people.



lol

i'm farsighted, but i can read mine fine. i just move back 3 feet


----------



## Snowbird (Oct 8, 2009)

Would a magnifying glass help?...lol


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 8, 2009)

I used to have a magnifying glass when I first started making wine, once I used it to get a close up of the bubbles and dropped it in. When i went to transfer the wine to the secondary it was no longer in the bottom.

I hope you don't believe any of this.

Troy


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 8, 2009)

buy cheater glasses, I did. get old beats the alternative


----------



## wines just fine (Oct 8, 2009)

MN-winer said:


> I got one of these wine starter kit Hydrometer's and its nearly impossible to get readings readings like I hear others getting - like 1.015. I don't see how someone can get readings that accurate. I can get within .01 but thats it. Maybe I need a new one, but at my LHBS they all look alike? Any suggestions on what to look for?



The one I broke came with my starter kit too. The one I bought is made in France and it says it's for wine and beer. It is so easy to read that you can get readings like that.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 8, 2009)

Wine 1.001 turned upside down is stil 1.001. it may be the metrics throwing us off.


----------

